# Help! *Warning long post*



## Tara1324 (Sep 8, 2019)

A pigeon showed up at my work, desperately trying to get in. I went outside to see if it was ok and it just hopped onto my shoulder and came in with me. It seems to have a deformed foot and to be very underweight (I have ducks, so pigeons are a bit out of my wheelhouse, but it's breast bone is protruding quite far). I brought it home and it is eating and drinking. I can tell it's starting to feel better because it went from being extremely docile and quiet to more talkative and feisty. I ordered a large parrot cage that is 30"x21"x54" and I will add shelves. I gave it a mite bath (I didn't see any mites or fleas, just being extra cautious because I have other birds) and took a fecal sample in to the vet. Does anyone have any tips? Especially how to help it gain weight? It was suggested that I feed it dove feed with duck/chicken feed mixed in. It seems to prefer the duck feed, it picks through the seed to get the corn. I also bought water soluble vitamins,






should I use those?


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi Tara, scroll down to you see a must read for anyone with pigeons by beachwood there is a lot of useful info look at the last post. Beachwood


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi Tara, thanks so much for helping him 😊!

Yes, water soluble vitamins will help him to get stronger. Vitamins (btw vit D3 is needed to absorb calcium, in the wild birds get it from direct sunlight, birds living indoor need a supplement containing it), amino acids and trace elements play an essential role so it's important to regularly give the supplement to him (just check the direction for use).

You could also look for bird probiotics.

You can also give him ACV water twice a week: it helps with digestion, it acidifies the contents of the crop, etc. 

If you can find also a pigeon pickstone/picking block it would be really great. They are good sources of calcium: there are different types of blocks with different ingredients like anise, clay, insoluble grit (the small stones which help to grind up the seeds), minerals, etc. If you decide to buy one, I will explain you how to give it to him. It's important to leave always available a source of calcium. If you prefer, there are also water soluble calcium supplements. 

About the diet, I use to buy pigeon/dove mixtures of different brands and mix them each other, I also add dry legumes (the ones for humans that you can find at supermarket) like small lentils, mung beans and peas and a mixture for canaries containing dehydrated*fruits.

Just sometimes, you can give him a small piece of biscuit (something simple so without chocolate, marmalade, etc), my pigeons love it. It could help him to gain weight. Just crumble it with your fingers and put it in a separate bowl.

What is wrong with his foot? I can't see it from the pics.

When will you have the results of the fecal test? 

Please keep us updated.


----------

